# [Fri 20th Dec 2013] Time Tunnel - XMAS PARTY - Mod, Ska, Soul, 60s Beat & R&B  - Fri... (London)



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 27, 2013)

TIME TUNNEL CHRISTMAS PARTY – FRIDAY 20TH DECEMBER - £3 Entry

Boy About Town, Liam_Ska, Sean Bright and Nanker Phelge welcome you to join us for our regular December bash at the Canterbury Arms on Friday 20th for a fantastic mix of great mod, ska, soul, R&B and 60s Beat classics.

Given the impending decision on the future of The Canterbury Arms, this could be our last ever Christmas here, and our last ever Time Tunnel in its current format. As we approach our 3rd birthday we face times of change and times of decision making about our future and the direction we take Time Tunnel.

So, if you’ve been before or have been waiting to experience what we’re about then come, for one last time, and be a part of the classic Time Tunnel with the original fab four offering up nothing but danceable tunes in our favourite place to be in London.

It will great to see you all there and it’s still only £3 on the door.

Many thanks to everyone who has been, seen, danced and supported us up until now and we hope we can offer you something great into the next year and beyond.

Stay Gold

Mark (Nanker)

https://www.facebook.com/events/542219019201245/


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 17, 2013)

This Friday and if you've never been, here's your last chance.....cos I dunno what we're doing after this one....

....Time Tunnel DJs will be at the London International Ska Fest NYE party at the Amersham Arms New Cross from 8pm.....tickets vanishing fast for that though.....


----------

